# How to keep bread fresh



## AGK67 (Jul 8, 2017)

1. Let's say that you live far away from a store where you sell bread.
2. You do not like baking bread yourself;
3. You are just a lazy person who is not interested in going to a bakery, but you like fresh and soft bread ...
----------------------------
I know that American bread is different from Russian.
American bread is softer and "airy", it can be stored longer, since it contains modern additives.

But nonetheless...

Take the bread and put it in a sealed bag (preferably even in two packs) so that air and moisture do not come into contact with it.
Then put the bread in the freezer. Necessarily in the freezer, not in the refrigerator ! To freeze it
Bread can be stored this way for a month or more.
A month later, in the evening you take it out of the refrigerator, at night it will unfrozen and in the morning you will drink coffee with fresh bread.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

We've been double-bagging our bread and freezing it for a long time. I just took a loaf out of the freezer that's been in there for a bit over a month and it's as fresh as the day I bought it. 

I use the old bread bags to double-bag. I put the fresh bread in the empty bag with the tie-end going in first. That lets me easily put a tie on the outer loaf. Then it goes right in the freezer.


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

Yep. . even better when you bake fresh bread. While it is still warm, wrap in foil, place in ziploc bags or vacuum seal is even better, then place in freezer. Bread stays moister when frozen while warm.


----------



## AGK67 (Jul 8, 2017)

Unfortunately, most of the bread varieties that we now buy contain conservants or extraneous ingredients, such as corn.

This is checked by fermentation:
Traditionally, in families Russia, from stale bread, KVAS was prepared without additional ingredients. only bread...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kvass
This drink is obtained by natural fermentation, but you need stale natural bread. Now, all attempts to cook kvass from modern bread *without additional ingredients* have ended in failure.


By the way, in the English version of Wikipedia it is written incorrectly that KVAS is an analogue of "Coca-Cola" or "Pepsi-Cola". KVAS is produced and used by the Slavs for several centuries ...

The analogue of "Coca-Cola" or "Pepsi-Cola" is Baikal.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baikal_(drink)
It is produced both from natural products according to old Soviet standards, and from artificial products. Natural is sold only in a glass bottle. Artificial - in a plastic bottle and costs 2-3 times cheaper.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

1. Let's say that you live far away from a store where you sell bread.
2. You do not like baking bread yourself;
3. You are just a lazy person who is not interested in going to a bakery, but you like fresh and soft bread ...
This are 3 good reasons to start learning how to bake ,4 ingredients and instant fresh bread ,what could be better.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Or bake fresh bread and while it is still warm just from the oven, slice it and spread real butter on a slice or two. The warm bread will melt the butter and you can enjoy a little slice of heaven!


----------



## AGK67 (Jul 8, 2017)

hiwall said:


> Or bake fresh bread and while it is still warm just from the oven, slice it and spread real butter on a slice or two. The warm bread will melt the butter and you can enjoy a little slice of heaven!


Yes, absolutely true!


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

American bread contains the same crap they make yoga mats out of and gmo's. Your leader was smart and outlawed gmo's. We only eat homemade bread in my house. We also freeze it, that works very well! Good tip AGK67!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Sorry. I'll just bake my own. We use to live in the mountains, miles from the nearest store to buy groceries. We had one car and I didn't have access to it except on weekends. I started baking bread because it was something to do when I was home with our then 18 month old child while my husband was hundreds of miles away at work. Plus the baking process in the oven helped warm the very cold cabin.

I'd bake 2 loaves a week. One went in the freezer and the other was sliced then stored in the breadbox on the counter. My husband would make 2 sandwiches a day to take to work and the babe and I would have eggs and toast most mornings.

I love the taste of homemade bread. My children and husband do as well. It is one of the easiest things to make yourself even if you are lazy. A bread machine makes it easier still...!


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

AKG67....
Do you know how to bake your own bread? 
What will you do if an EMP hits and your freezer doesn't work and it's not winter?


----------



## AGK67 (Jul 8, 2017)

AmishHeart said:


> AKG67....
> Do you know how to bake your own bread?
> What will you do if an EMP hits and your freezer doesn't work and it's not winter?


I have my own SECOND HOUSE, in which I can survive the catastrophe, and not just problems with baking bread ...
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f35/building-yourself-31238/


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

RedBeard said:


> American bread contains the same crap they make yoga mats out of and gmo's. Your leader was smart and outlawed gmo's. We only eat homemade bread in my house. We also freeze it, that works very well! Good tip AGK67!


If anyone READS the labels on the food we see on the shelves at most supermarkets in America, they'll find out that there are more damn chemicals and preservatives in that crap than ever should be allowed. There are REASONS for all these weird "chemical disorders" that are commonplace among the populations of the so-called "developed nations," and all these chemicals in our food are major contributors to these disorders. I will give just one example site below....there are THOUSANDS of other websites that provide medical data, as well actual laboratory testing.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-110348/The-ways-chemicals-harm-body.html

Excerpt: "The four ways that chemicals harm your body
by NAOMI COLEMAN, femail.co.uk
Tired all the time, can't shift a cold or just ballooning despite going to the gym on a regular basis? Then you could be suffering from a chemical calorie overload.
*According to Dr Paula Baillie-Hamilton, an expert on metabolism, too many chemicals in our food and environment are the root cause of a variety of common complaints and serious illnesses.*

Here, we look at four ways that chemicals in our food can affect our bodies.

1. THEY LOWER OUR IMMUNE SYSTEM
The role of our immune system is to protect us from foreign invaders such as bacteria. But too many chemicals in our body, claims Baillie-Hamilton, can damage the way our immune system works. This is because chemicals suppress the production of new cells in our body that help fight off bacteria. In addition, high chemical levels increase the amount of free radicals - negatively charged molecules which roam our bodies in their millions. If the body is charged up with too many free radicals, it will start to use up its stores of antioxidants - nutrients including vitamin A, C and E that fight off free radicals - at a faster rate than normal. This will leave the body's immune system depleted and less able to defend itself.

2. THEY ENCOURAGE WEIGHT GAIN
According to Dr Baillie-Hamilton we all have a highly developed natural ability to keep our weight at a certain level. But, she claims, with the onslaught of chemicals in our environment over centuries, toxins have interfered with how our natural weight control works. This is because chemicals appear to reduce our levels of adrenalin and dopamine - the hormones responsible for allowing our bodies to burn up fat, switch on our appetite control and raise our desire to exercise. If too many chemicals enter our body, claims Baillie-Hamilton, our appetite rockets and our desire for exercise plunges, making us put on weight. Worse still, although most synthetic chemicals are made from the same building blocks as natural substances such as carbon and hydrogen - they tend to contain properties which our bodies don't recognise and can't break down. As a result these toxins build up and get stored as fat.

3. THEY INCREASE OUR CHANCE OF BREAST CANCER
Evidence shows that some chemicals mimic real oestrogen in our body. Normally, oestrogen is extremely helpful. Aside from its role in the reproductive cycle, it keeps blood vessels elastic, increases good cholesterol and strengthens bones by absorbing calcium from the blood. But too much of the wrong kind of oestrogen can wreak havoc among cells in our body. The body is unable to break down certain chemical oestrogen and this, in turn, speeds up their growth and multiplication. Although it is well documented that too much oestrogen in our body can sometimes lead to breast cancer, experts are still unsure which foods are the culprits. However, there is some evidence to show that salmon tends to contain higher levels of chemicals. This type of fish eats other fish exposed to sea pollution, thus moving chemicals up the food chain until it reaches our plate.

4. THEY MAKE US MORE TIRED
If you suffer from 'tired all the time' syndrome then there could be too many chemicals in your food. Toxins lower our ability to produce energy by attacking our ATPase - enzymes in our muscles that convert food into energy.
'If you have low levels of ATPase then our body's ability to power up our muscles dwindles - and our muscles start to ache,' says Baillie-Hamilton. This can develop into chronic fatigue syndrome and other nervous disorders,' she says.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

All breads are not the same ,crusty bread is best fresh and right out of the oven ,never store bread in plastic ,the refrigerator makes it stale ,artisan breads get hard as they aged ,I baked those and as they aged I make crotons or garlic toast ,I never wasted a good bread ,I buy fresh Cuban bread and let it get hard so I can toasted it for garlic toast or plenty of butter .Just don`t buy so much or baked to many loafs.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Pessimistic2 said:


> If anyone READS the labels on the food we see on the shelves at most supermarkets in America, they'll find out that there are more damn chemicals and preservatives in that crap than ever should be allowed. There are REASONS for all these weird "chemical disorders" that are commonplace among the populations of the so-called "developed nations," and all these chemicals in our food are major contributors to these disorders. I will give just one example site below....there are THOUSANDS of other websites that provide medical data, as well actual laboratory testing.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-110348/The-ways-chemicals-harm-body.html
> ...


I'm glad "they" have finally figured out that the chemicals in the food are making people sick. It took us 3 years to discover what was making my daughter sick as a baby. The doctors kept telling us that the preservatives couldn't possibly be the problem, but they were.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

terri9630 said:


> I'm glad "they" have finally figured out that the chemicals in the food are making people sick. It took us 3 years to discover what was making my daughter sick as a baby. The doctors kept telling us that the preservatives couldn't possibly be the problem, but they were.


One of the preservatives used is BHT (butyl-hydroxyl-toulene), and it is an ingredient of ASPHALT.....now why the hell would anyone want that in their food??? Ain't no wonder people are sick!! I still manage to eat pretty much whatever I want, but I do read the label, and only buy things that DON'T have all that garbage in them. Whole Foods gets a lot of business from me, Mosley's Meat Market, and Wally World, but ya gotta be real careful in Wally World!!


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

I removed several non related , political, spam posts in this thread, but will leave the info that pertains to topic.

I will leave it open for now ,
If it goes political I will close it.

We have a sub forum for politics and religion.

Not everyone here is interested in fumbling thru poitics to find out about preserving bread.


Jim


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

I had a partial loaf of store brand bread that got shoved way in the back of the cupboard. It was there for a long time. It was rock hard, but no mold at all. It is disturbing how many preservatives are put in bread. We had an after schooler student doing a science fair project. Her mom said the whole experiment bombed because they used store bought bread. The problem in the experiment was to see which kind of bread would mold the quickest (like white, wheat, rye...). Store bought bread doesn't mold easily.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

AmishHeart said:


> I had a partial loaf of store brand bread that got shoved way in the back of the cupboard. It was there for a long time. It was rock hard, but no mold at all. It is disturbing how many preservatives are put in bread. We had an after schooler student doing a science fair project. Her mom said the whole experiment bombed because they used store bought bread. The problem in the experiment was to see which kind of bread would mold the quickest (like white, wheat, rye...). Store bought bread doesn't mold easily.


My silly mind has a question. If you put the rock hard bread into a microwave , along with a glass of water, could you soften the bread back up? I think in strange and mysterious ways.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Yep. I'm sure it would work. But that bread had to have been there for over a month, so that's disgusting.

I have to laugh....if I have a big loaf of french bread, and it's hard after a few days, the grandkids think it is very fabulous when I slice it up and put it in the broiler with butter and garlic salt. I laugh everytime, because I tell them I'm just using up the stale bread. But they love it for dinner bread. Am making mac cheese with dinner and I put breadcrumbs on top with butter, so I went for a few slices of my stale stuff for that.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

tmttactical said:


> My silly mind has a question. If you put the rock hard bread into a microwave , along with a glass of water, could you soften the bread back up? I think in strange and mysterious ways.


Wouldn't that be akin to dehydrating and the rehydrating it?:dunno:

Jim


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

My sister likes the brand that started with Pep and ends with farm. She bought a loaf and didn't finish it and put it in the bread box that we never use. 2 months later she was back and pulled the bread out and IT WAS STILL SOFT. With no mold.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

terri9630 said:


> My sister likes the brand that started with Pep and ends with farm. She bought a loaf and didn't finish it and put it in the bread box that we never use. 2 months later she was back and pulled the bread out and IT WAS STILL SOFT. With no mold.


I have actually had this happen, where I bought a loaf of bread and a month later it was not moldy and was still soft. What in the world was in that bread? Scary.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

weedygarden said:


> I have actually had this happen, where I bought a loaf of bread and a month later it was not moldy and was still soft. What in the world was in that bread? Scary.


I have wondered..... I told my sister that for now on she takes it with her or throws it in the dumpster. That's not natural and I don't want my kids or animals eating it. It didn't sit well with her but Oh well...


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

My Wonderful wife must be buying the right kind of bread. Even in the refrigerator it will harden in about two weeks. Does not last long enough to watch for mold.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

We don't buy bread anymore, we just don't eat much of it. We do eat lots of biscuits and fortunately the kid loves making those.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

We took a loaf of saralee and left it on a shelf in my buddies apartment. A year later still soft and no mold...... Mmmmm yoga matts! Our country's food supply is very dangerous for our health!


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

RedBeard said:


> We took a loaf of saralee and left it on a shelf in my buddies apartment. A year later still soft and no mold...... Mmmmm yoga matts! Our country's food supply is very dangerous for our health!


Dontcha just love all those preservatives!!


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Dontcha just love all those preservatives!!


Nope! But that's why i grow my own food! azodicarbonamide = yoga mat = found in over 500 foods.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

RedBeard said:


> Nope! But that's why i grow my own food! azodicarbonamide = yoga mat = found in over 500 foods.


You know, with all the new "unspecified" neurological diseases popping up, I wonder how many of them could be traced to the dozens of "preservatives," and other chemicals in our food supply? You didn't HAVE all those weird diseases 60-70 years ago.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Pessimistic2 said:


> You know, with all the new "unspecified" neurological diseases popping up, I wonder how many of them could be traced to the dozens of "preservatives," and other chemicals in our food supply? You didn't HAVE all those weird diseases 60-70 years ago.


Good question! Will never be answered and if it is im sure Monsanto will sue with the governments full support! My doctor said to me after i told him about how we raise all our own food " you know why doctors are usually very healthy? " i said "no" he said "yes you do, its because most of us eat like you and avoid eating from the general food supply ". Want to fight cancer, obesity, and a bunch of other health issues? Then eat real food!


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Pessimistic2 said:


> You know, with all the new "unspecified" neurological diseases popping up, I wonder how many of them could be traced to the dozens of "preservatives," and other chemicals in our food supply? You didn't HAVE all those weird diseases 60-70 years ago.


You will never hear about the correlation about new diseases and big company's chemical uses in foods. You know not good business.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Flight1630 said:


> You will never hear about the correlation about new diseases and big company's chemical uses in foods. You know not good business.


Flight1630 and RedBeard......Gotta agree with that. Sure is strange that 60-70 years ago no one had heard of any of these diseases, now we have dozens of new "non-specific neurological disorders" .... and the only thing I can see that is really different is the chemical additives/preservatives in the FOOD. Makes me mighty suspicious!! :scratch


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Pessimistic2 said:


> You know, with all the new "unspecified" neurological diseases popping up, I wonder how many of them could be traced to the dozens of "preservatives," and other chemicals in our food supply? You didn't HAVE all those weird diseases 60-70 years ago.


The preservatives in the baby formula my daughter was reacting to had her so sick that the Dr's prepared us for the probability of her being a "vegatable" in a wheelchair her whole life.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

RedBeard said:


> Good question! Will never be answered and if it is im sure Monsanto will sue with the governments full support! My doctor said to me after i told him about how we raise all our own food " you know why doctors are usually very healthy? " i said "no" he said "yes you do, its because most of us eat like you and avoid eating from the general food supply ". Want to fight cancer, obesity, and a bunch of other health issues? Then eat real food!


I boo-hooed those with irritated organs using gluton laden foods.
Well, I read an extensive article why that's happening now.
Seems the lab/big ag messed with the dna of wheat and screwed up big time--gotta have greater/more, faster growing, disease and insect protected crops.
What our stomach, one of the most important organs of our body, is having trouble with is the finished product of grains...there is a substance it doesn't recognize which is explained to be unnatural and doesn't know what to do with it--so what happens?? 
The stomach is protecting our system by purging as best it knows how.

This makes perfect sense to me.

AND....the entrance of genetically modified foods can be traced to the year gluton problems began!!!!

So, my next question is...what food is next?? Because corn/wheat is in about 75% of our foods...will our bodies adapt??


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

JayJay said:


> I boo-hooed those with irritated organs using gluton laden foods.
> Well, I read an extensive article why that's happening now.
> Seems the lab/big ag messed with the dna of wheat and screwed up big time--gotta have greater/more, faster growing, disease and insect protected crops.
> What our stomach, one of the most important organs of our body, is having trouble with is the finished product of grains...there is a substance it doesn't recognize which is explained to be unnatural and doesn't know what to do with it--so what happens??
> ...


I've always wondered about the bees and GMO's. It seems to me I started hearing about GMO's and colony collapse disorder at about the same time. Has any research been done to see if they are related?


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

terri9630 said:


> I've always wondered about the bees and GMO's. It seems to me I started hearing about GMO's and colony collapse disorder at about the same time. Has any research been done to see if they are related?


 I have noticed the butterfly population in past 3 or 4 years has dropped considerably. Especially the Monarch which of course Einstein warned of.

bees too and we have beekeepers right down the road. He said he can hardly make enough honey now for his family where he use to have plenty to share.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

terri9630 said:


> I've always wondered about the bees and GMO's. It seems to me I started hearing about GMO's and colony collapse disorder at about the same time. Has any research been done to see if they are related?


Im with you on that. But i have heard rumor they are tracing it to a virus. But i dont know about any gmo and bee research.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

JayJay said:


> I boo-hooed those with irritated organs using gluton laden foods.
> Well, I read an extensive article why that's happening now.
> Seems the lab/big ag messed with the dna of wheat and screwed up big time--gotta have greater/more, faster growing, disease and insect protected crops.
> What our stomach, one of the most important organs of our body, is having trouble with is the finished product of grains...there is a substance it doesn't recognize which is explained to be unnatural and doesn't know what to do with it--so what happens??
> ...


Right. You forgot soy and rice. Plus corn is in about 99 percent of the food most people eat. There is literary 1000 different prouduct they make from corn. I don't mean like theyput corn in a twinkie but a few of those long word that no one knows in the ingredients is a corn refined product. A gmo corn prouduct. Gmo corn that has already been proven to cause cancer in lab rats......


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Meerkat said:


> I have noticed the butterfly population in past 3 or 4 years has dropped considerably. Especially the Monarch which of course Einstein warned of.
> 
> bees too and we have beekeepers right down the road. He said he can hardly make enough honey now for his family where he use to have plenty to share.


National geographic did a big article about how modern farming has killed off most of the milk weed be it vegetables or hay field we don't want milk weed and the monarchs caterpillar only eat milk weed and they do their butterfly transformation on milk weed. The numbers are kinda scary


----------

